# Aiguilles pour omega cosmic 2000 60m 166.0137



## Thelmonious (Jan 3, 2013)

Bonjour à tous et merci par avance pour vos réponses. 

Je je suis à la recherche d'aiguilles pour mon omega. J'ai fait relumé les anciennes au superluminova par un ami horloger sur Avignon. Mais celle ci trop fine sont quasi invisible dans le noir. 

Qui saurait ou acheter en Europe ou en france des aiguilles pour un calibre 1012 omega maxi 12mm de Long pour seconde ou minute. 

Merci ci à tous et bon dimanche. 

Si si vous avez besoin des dimensions de canon je les ai quelques part. 

;-);-)|>


----------



## Thelmonious (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah oui!!!

des aiguilles assez épaisses bien sur ;-) type baby ploprof ou seamaster 300!!!!


----------

